# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  No Nexus 7 for me

## lindsay7

I almost bought one today but I looked at the find print and there is no sd card slot, so you can not add memory. I am out on this product. I think it is dumb that they decided not to offer a sd card slot. My Android phone has 8 gigs on-board and I have a 32 gig sd card installed. All the memory is almost filled, so I can not imagine how the Nexus 7 would work for me with even the 16 gig version. I have a lot of book, some music, and some pictures and a lot of apps installed but not overly loaded with junk, just what I need to get by.  I am going to wait and see what comes out from Amazon and Asus in the next few weeks. I am sorry to see the Google Nexus 7 come out with this package.

----------


## AllRadioisDead

It's $200 with a Quad Core CPU and a 12 core GPU. It's part of Google's Nexus program so it will be the first to get the next version of Android (KLP?). It has a 1280x800 IPS display.

For that price I can live without it. Google has made it very easy to download what you need from the device when you need it, and remove it from storage when you need space.

----------


## Brimwylf

+1
16GB is a lot too, do you really need more than 16GB media with you before you get to your computer and are able to upload new stuff?
I have a 4GB card in my current Android phone, and I have never ran past 2GB (this including the occasional movie/TV show episodes and a few albums of music).
I just switch around when I feel like listening to something else. A 16GB non-extendable capacity is not the best reason not to go for a good piece of machinery, atleast that's my oppinion.

----------


## mastablasta

if it has a USB port you can add usb stick or portable disk.
still i think they should have added the card slot...

----------


## coastalrocket

It has the micro usb so you can always plug in a drive/stick. A bit of management and 16gb is plenty of room.

----------


## bjje

I haven't  seen much about android I like but at this point, all the OEM's are so risk averse  and slow to act that nothing out this year or maybe next will be much more of a  machine anyway. At least the graphics and CPU have a shot at being smooth and will be tweaked for google apps that I use so I bought one in the first 15 seconds.  I think it was a crime to ditch the SD and HDMI off the original design (MeMo) but since it's going to be just an appliance anyway who really cares? See you in 2014 running an ubuntu studio tablet.  :Guitar: 

Unless of course ubuntu for android happens to run on the nexus7
 :Dancing:

----------


## gefalu2008

For my taste, Android has had awful publicity for safety & malware problems. I cannot make myself to touch any of these devices. I love Google web products, and would be happy to by Android devices if they were safe as Linux.

----------


## aysiu

> For my taste, Android has had awful publicity for safety & malware problems.


 I haven't read of a single case of malware on Android that didn't involve a trojan and a user deliberately installing said trojan. All of this "Android malware is on the rise" business is just FUD.

----------


## IWantFroyo

> I haven't read of a single case of malware on Android that didn't involve a trojan and a user deliberately installing said trojan. All of this "Android malware is on the rise" business is just FUD.


+1

I probably would get a Nexus 7 if I didn't already have my HP TouchPad.

I'll probably get a Nexus phone when it's time for my upgrade, however. If I stick with AT&T.

----------


## tjeremiah

Built by ASUS, Quad-core Tegra 3 processor, and is only $200, its a steal. Wished it had a hdmi port but w/e.

----------


## KegHead

Hi!

My Nexus 7 is really cool.

I can't wait for 13.04 so i can have a real tablet!

KegHead

----------


## irv

> Hi!
> 
> My Nexus 7 is really cool.
> 
> I can't wait for 13.04 so i can have a real tablet!
> 
> KegHead


You can install 12.04 or above, but this is a developer preview image, not intended for general users.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation

----------


## KegHead

Hi Irv!

Still a litle shy...I'll wait.

----------


## KegHead

Hi!

I've used this for about 2 months and works perfectly.

KegHead

----------


## irv

Well, a couple things happen since I last posted here. First I got an Asus Transformer. Here are a couple of screen shots.
ASUS Screen.jpg ASUS screen 2.jpg

Next I took my Nook and setup a mini SD card with Android 4.1. Now I can boot off the SD card and run Android 4.1 and leave the Barn & Noble custom Android in tact. I did try to put Ubuntu on a mini SD and tried booting with it but it didn't work. My processor in the Nook didn't like the version of Ubuntu I was using. It keeps skipping the SD and going into the B&N OS. Now I wish I had the Nexus 7 because I could be running Ubuntu on it. Setting up your Nexus 7

----------

